# Crate for 8 month old - How to start?



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hawkeye is 8 months old and has never been crated.... I'll never crated any of the dogs, but Hawkeye is proving to be a stealer.... if he can reach he steals it and destroys it..... so I guess he's going to have to be crated while we're at work, I absolutely hate the thought of crating him, but we can't leave anything anywhere because he steals it. My question is how do I start.... he's never been in a crate before. When we are at work he'll be in the crate for about 3 to 4 hours, my DH leaves home around 1:00 pm and I normally get home 4:00 - 4:30pm. Do we just stick him in it on Monday and hope for the best or should there be some sort of training first. Probably very simple for someone that has crated before but I don't have a clue, one thing I'm very happy about it is my husband that will be putting him in the crate, I don't know if I could, I'd feel bad for him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

make the crate a good thing. toss in treats and praise when he goes in on his own. crate training is a good thing because they learn to handle overnight trips in the vet. Basically you just make it a good thing to be in the crate. if at times he doesnt want to go in on his own, you may have to shove him in. He will need to learn to go in it when he's supposed to and STAY in it. just make it fun and positive as you can.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes do some short training sessions before you have to leave him while at work. Start with a 5 minute sessions then do 10 minutes and work up to 30 minutes or so. Give him favorite treat when crating him and name it (kennel, crate, whatever). He will learn to go in it when you give that command.


----------



## Punk (Oct 25, 2010)

Try not to think of the Crate as cruel or feel bad. 

If he steals stuff and destroys it when you are gone, think of how cruel it would be to keep allowing him to do so knowing fully well that he is going to do it, and the fact that you have to correct him for doing something that you allowed him to do in the first place. It doesn't take much for a puppy to swallow something harmful. 

My puppy is 4 months now, and when we tell him crate he goes right in and sits. When he cries never let him out until you are ready. Its tricky because you need to know when he is telling you he needs to go out to potty, or when is telling you he wants to come out and play.

Start slow...put a toy in there...something he can not rip apart or swallow. Put him in for different amount of times so he can get used to it. Even if you just are going to the fridge to grab a snack or something to drink. 

No need to feel bad. You are in fact keeping him a lot safer.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with making the crate a good thing. I don't use mine unless we are going out....NEVER for if he misbehaves as a punishment.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

With my foster dogs, I have to go to work the day after I bring them home, so they're in the crate for 5-6hrs at a time from the beginning. I just toss in a yummy treat (cheese or a slice of hotdog) say, "Kennel up!" and close the door when they go in. Then when they're in there I give them a bully stick or peanut butter-stuffed kong. They ONLY get these things in their crates, to better help them think of the crate as a good place. I also only feed them in their crates. If they protest about going in, I'll push their fuzzy butt in anyway, and then give them something fun to chew on or play with while I'm gone. I've had some sketchy moments, shoving a dog I just brought home from the shelter into a crate, but *knock on wood* haven't been bitten yet.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ease him into it if you can. I assume you will get a 42 or 48 inch crate. If you can, throw a blanket or a tarp over it that will keep him warm and it will make it his cave. My dog goes into hers on her own and doesn't resist. At first she rebelled but, when she learned that we only let her out after she was quiet for a while, all was well in the crate department.
She also like to lie on top of it because we put a pad under the tarp (you can see in her album).


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Couldn't do it......*

On Saturday we took everything out of the spare room (the room that the dog door is in), to give us room to set up the crate, after the room was emptied DH asked if he should set up the crate and I told him not yet maybe next weekend.... we have scat mats that I've put near the kitchen counter that way Hawkeye won't steal anything of the counter. I know I'm being stupid about this crate thing, everyone I know crates their dogs and all dogs have survived being crated. I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm stupid about this! I'm I waiting for something to happen then say I should have . I just feel so bad for him having to be in a crate for 4 hours when the other dogs have access to the house plus outside and here he is in a crate, plus I always felt what good is a dog(guard) if he's in a crate, although none of the dogs are guard dogs, the only thing Stryker would guard is the couch. Maybe this weekend I'll set it up and see..... thanks everyone for you suggestions on how to make this easier for me.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

I understand why some don't like the idea of crating, but for me, crating is the one way I can set my dog up for success. It keeps them safe, and saves my nerves. 

I just brought home an 8 month old. She's had some crating but mostly she's been kenneled. I worked with her for a bit last night and she caught on pretty quick. This morning, she opted twice to crate herself. I was ecstatic about that and feel it won't be long before she'll have the den like my Rotty did.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I understand why you feel sad about crating him; I feel the same way myself about crating my girl. However you should consider the negatives of NOT crating your dog. You said he'll destroy things within his reach? What if he, for whatever reason, tries to eat what he destroyed? He could possibly choke and die, and no one would be home to help him. It's really for his safety. You mentioned he'd only be in the crate for about 4 hours! That's really not all that long. There are many people here who crate longer then that and their dogs are fine. As for the guard dog aspect, you've mentioned you have other dogs. I'm sure your other dogs can hold down the fort until you or your husband is home.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He is a baby, he doesn't need to "guard" anything. I feel the sooner you start the small training sessions the easier he will understand.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I crate all my dogs. It keeps them safe and my house safe. I prefer a no nonsense approach to crate training. I will play crate games teaching them good things happen in the crate, give them special crate toys like Kongs to eat and enjoy. And then I close the door and leave. Because the reality of my situation is that I don't really hav time to mess around. And if they fuss or pitch a fit...well they always get over it. I used to work at a Preschool and the VERY worst kids at drop off are the ones whose parents would linger waiting for them to calm down. The parents who would pry their kids hands off their arm, hand them over to staff, say Bye and Love you and Leave...well those kids were fine in a couple minutes and playing. Same theory with the puppy. Don't fuss and do try to control your emotions because they will transfer to your dog. The cooler and calmer you are about the whole thing the better your dog will be.

I let my dogs out when they're quiet. It's also important when training the crate to crate them periodically throughout the day. That way crate doesn't = Mom left.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Update **2 months later***

Hawkeye is now being crated.... the first day he did manage to get out of the crate, but only when I got home.... since then we've used a (heavy) twist tie to secure the door and he's been in the crate when I get home.... so far so good, my husband gives him a kong with peanut butter and some treats when he leaves but this weekend we're going to go and buy a new crate one that's sturdier for him.
Thanks everyone for all the suggestions it really helped - I still don't like the fact that he's in the crate - but I know it's for his own good - plus as I stated in another thread he has been mounting and harrassing my boxer and I don't want him hurting her or her having to deffend herself.
And I know the crate is not forever he will outgrow his wildchild attitude.:wild:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Good luck with the crate! I think you will learn to love it, the way the rest of us do, it's a great resource. It won't help with the mounting though - that's more about dominance, and unless your female rallies and puts him in his place (which mine would do), it will be up to you to stop him and redirect his attention (see other thread). (Just don't ever use the crate for punishment though, you want your dog to look forward to being there.....)
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

